# Lots of Pics!



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Joey tonight on our hike

URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Dogosndobes/media/LRJumpingJoeyApril22_zps5fc90fff.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Mira










Yesterdays hike:










Cell phone pic after we got home from the hike


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Look at that vicious pit bull slowly killing that greyhound on the couch 

Beautiful dogs, Love your pics


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I envy your ability to hike so often! Wish I had places like that close! Are you able to walk there, or do you have to drive? Also, with all that tall grass, do you ever have issues with snakes in that area?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Neat pics! they look so happy 

That place looks so peaceful


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the last one! Just sooo exhausted! Ha Ha!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> Oh I envy your ability to hike so often! Wish I had places like that close! Are you able to walk there, or do you have to drive? Also, with all that tall grass, do you ever have issues with snakes in that area?


We have to drive It is about 25 miles from where I live. Rarely see snakes and I like to keep it that! But they are there along with deer, hogs, Bobcats, armadillos, Raccoons, and various other critters. We see Turtles/tortoises the most.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gosh Joey looks like he is as tall or taller than Ronan. I don't think Mira wants to leave your care looks like she is fitting in quite well.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Gosh Joey looks like he is as tall or taller than Ronan. I don't think Mira wants to leave your care looks like she is fitting in quite well.


Joey is a hair under 30" at the shoulder Ronon is 29" at the shoulder.  

Mira has a potential family coming to meet her Tuesday. So far none of the others worked out.


----------

